# Norwegentreffen 21.02.2009 - Anmeldestart



## Jirko (24. August 2008)

[size=-1]> 
tagesgastanmeldung ohne übernachtung


 [size=-1]> 
anmeldung mit hotelzimmerbuchung > Stichwort: *Norwegentreffen*
[/size]
hallo member und (lesende) gäste des anglerboards! #h

das 6. norwegentreffen rückt so langsam in greifbare nähe. dazu möchten wir euch traditionell ab ende august wieder die möglichkeit bieten, sich für dieses treffen anzumelden.

das *norwegentreffen* wird im kommenden jahr am *samstag, den 21. februar 2009* an altbewährter stätte - im ABACUS tierpark hotel - stattfinden.

für die von weiter anreisenden bieten wir wieder günstige übernachtungskonditionen wie folgt an:

einzelzimmer inkl. frühstück á € 63.50 pro zimmer / nacht
doppelzimmer inkl. frühstück á € 69.00 pro zimmer / nacht (€ 34.50 pro person im doppelzimmer / nacht inkl. frühstück).
wie auch im vergangenen jahr könnt ihr euch wieder über unser online-buchungsportal anmelden. folgt dazu einfach diesem link  und gebt unter *"login nur für zimmer-abrufkontingente"* das stichwort Norwegentreffen ein. nach erfolgter eingabe der erforderlichen daten erhaltet ihr eine automatisch generierte buchungsbetätigung via e-mail.

für gäste, welche keine hotelzimmer benötigen, steht auf unserer homepage www.norwegentreffen.de (wird mittelfristig mit den aktuellen daten vervollständigt) eine anmeldemaske zur verfügung, welche ihr hier findet. bei der tagesgastanmeldung erfolgt keine bestätigung via e-mail-responder! ihr könnt euch aber sicher sein, daß alle über diesen link getätigten anmeldungen erfasst werden. ab anfang oktober werde ich dann wöchentlich die bis dato eingegangen anmeldungen hier im AB veröffentlichen.

das organisationsteam wird ab mitte september in die vollen gehen () und die basis für ein hoffentlich erfolgreiches und für alle beteiligten erlebnisreiches treffen legen. 

bis spätestens ende november wird dann auch das hauptprogramm in groben zügen stehen, welches wir euch dann rechtzeitig bekanntgeben.

ihr könnt davon ausgehen, dass auch im februar 09 wieder viele bekannte gesichter der angelszene nach berlin kommen werden, worauf wir uns schon heute sehr freuen!

wir wünschen euch bis dahin alles erdenklich gute...

...euer organisationsteam vom norwegentreffen #h[/SIZE]


----------



## Luzifer (27. August 2008)

*AW: Norwegentreffen 21.02.2009 - Anmeldestart*

bin dabei wie immer dein kassierer


----------

